# Toter Koi im Teich, aber nicht meiner



## apple (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Gestern rief mich meine Frau ganz entsetzt auf der Arbeit an um mir mitzuteilen dass einer unser grossen Kois tot sei. Ich habe 2 grosse Kois im Teich, einer von 100cm und der kleinere weisse hat ungefähr 70cm.  Sie hat ihn dann rausgefischt und abgedeckt. Es war der weisse Koi. Da ich gestern erst nach Hause kam als schon dunkel war, habe ich mir den Koi dann heute morgen angesehen. Er hatte bei der hinteren Flosse einen Einstich von ungefähr 3 cm Breite und eine Tiefe von 6-7cm.
Da ich die anderen Fische nicht im Teich gesehen habe, war wie ausgestorben, ging ich also davon aus dass der __ Reiher uns mal wieder besucht hat.
Ich buddelte also ein Loch um den Koi zu begraben. Ich war schon etwas über seine Grösse überrascht und sagte noch zu meiner Frau, er wäre aber gut 15cm gewachsen.

Heute Abend ging ich dann zum Teich um zu füttern. Ich glaubte ich hätte Halluzinationen und rief meine Frau und meine beiden Söhne dazu.
Im Teich schwammen meine beiden Kois.

Kann es sein dass der Reiher den Koi irgendwo „aufgespiesst“ hat und ihn nicht mehr halten konnte und dann zufällig über meinem Teich fallen liess? Gewicht des toten Kois war schätzungsweise gut 15-18kg. Grösse auch gut 90cm. Schafft der Reihe solche Gewichte?

Ungefähr 200 meter von mir hat ein Nachbar einen Teich, glaube abet nicht dass der Kois hat, sein Teich ist maximal 50-60cm tief.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2018)

Na da bin ich mal auf die Lösung des Phänomens gespannt.


----------



## apple (1. Mai 2018)

War bei meinem Nachbar, er hat keine Kois.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2018)

KANN  es möglich sein, dass es einer Deiner jüngeren/kleineren Fische ist, der über den Winter einfach zugelegt hatte..... kann natürlich nur sein,
wenn er im letzten jahr schon eine bestimmte Größe hatte...


----------



## apple (1. Mai 2018)

Nein, ich habe nur die beiden Kois und  noch Goldfische.
War eigentlich nicht geplant Kois zu haben, aber ich habe die 2 letztes Jahr in Juli bei älteren Leuten abgeholt, da sie in einem Teich von 3000 Litern lebten.
Die Kois haben auch lange Zeit gebraucht um sich in meinem Teich einzugewöhnen.


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2018)

Seeadler, das Profil der Wunde würde zu einer Kralle passen.
Das könnte auch gleichzeitig der Grund dafür sein warum der Fisch ihm entglitt.

Ich denke der __ Fischreiher könnte mit dem Gewicht gar nicht starten.


----------



## center (2. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht wollte jemand seinen los werden und hat ihn bei dir reingeschmissen.


----------



## apple (2. Mai 2018)

@samorai 
Sind den Seeadler überhaupt in unserer gegen, wohne bei der Mosel in der Grenznähe von Luxemburg (bei Trier)
@center Das war mein erster Verdacht, aber wer würde denn schon so etwas tun??


----------



## center (2. Mai 2018)

Gibt sicherlich genug Leute die Kois in kleinen Teichen halten und wenn sie zu groß sind beim "Nachbarn" reinschmeissen.


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2018)

Du wohnst doch da. Bei uns gibt es 5-6 Paare.
Der Winter, der Hunger und die Teiche tauen schnell wieder auf.
Wenn man ihn bei dir in den Teich wirft, hätte er bestenfalls ne Platz Wunde.
Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## apple (2. Mai 2018)

Gehe mittlerweile auch davon aus dass es ein Seeadler war, hab mal ne Umfrage hier im Dorf gestartet und bekam schon eine Antwort dass ein Koi in seinem fehlt.
Kommt morgen bei mir vorbei.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Mai 2018)

tut mir echt leid für den Besitzer.


----------



## apple (9. Mai 2018)

Das Phänomen ist gelöst. Koi gehörte einem Einwohner hier im Dorf. In Saarburg haben wir einen Greifvogelpark, da sind 2 Fischadler ausgebüchst


----------



## center (9. Mai 2018)

Na da hat der Vogel aber gut getroffen, vielleicht sollte er zur Bundeswehr gehen und Bomberpilot werden.


----------



## groecamp (9. Mai 2018)

center schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte er zur Bundeswehr gehen


zumindest fliegt er...was von der Bundeswehr nicht zu behaupten ist....würde sich Flinten-Uschi freuen


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Mai 2018)

Fische greifen ist aber die Kernkompetenz eines Fischadlers, insofern nix besonderes.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Mai 2018)

groecamp schrieb:


> Flinten-Uschi


Was soll das eigentlich? Hat schon je wer Flinten-Georg oder - Hans, - Peter - Franz-Josef usw. gesagt? Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2018)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Fische greifen ist aber die Kernkompetenz eines Fischadlers, insofern nix besonderes.


Fische umsetzen aber wohl eher nicht, insofern ...  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2018)

wenn man mal einen Fisch irgendwo weiter vom Wasser weg rumliegen sieht hat ihn zumindest weder __ Reiher, Kormoran, Storch, Taucher, Säger, Eisvogel  dort verloren. Diese  schlucken ihre Beute nämlich mangels "sicherer" äußerlicher Haltemöglichkeiten gleich runter und würgen sie beim Nest für die Jungen wieder hoch.
Der ist dann einem anderen Viech zu schwer geworden (auch Bussarde, Sperber, Habicht, Falken ect. nehmen hin und wieder einen Fisch mit wenn sie die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen - fressen schließlich ja auch Aas)


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Mai 2018)

90 cm und 15 - 18 kg ist aber schon eine Ansage, der kann schon mal aus den Krallen rutschen. Oder der Vogel merkt das er sich übernommen hat.


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2018)

Seeadler bekommen bei dem Beutefang einen Krampf in ihren Klauen.
Wenn die Beute in den Krallen sitzt kann er nicht s mehr ändern.
Wie lange solch ein Krampf anhält.

Seeadler in Gefangenschaft, ach wie traurig.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Seeadler in Gefangenschaft, ach wie traurig.


Ach, aber Junge zum aus wildern gibt es bei e-bay oder wie.


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2018)

Echt?
Das wusste ich nicht


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Mai 2018)

Soweit mir bekannt sind alle Halter von geschützten Greifvögeln in öffentlicher Hand in einem "Zuchtprogramm" ...so mit Auflistung der Familienverhältnisse gegen Inzucht.
Es wird überall die Nachzucht versucht.

Gutes Beispiel in so was ist das Prewalzki-Pferd.
Zitat aus Wekipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przewalski-Pferd
#Das Przewalski-Pferd war zum Zeitpunkt seiner wissenschaftlichen Erstbeschreibung bereits sehr selten. Das letzte freilebende Przewalski-Pferd wurde 1969 gesehen. Das Przewalski-Pferd ist jedoch bis heute erhalten geblieben, da einige Großgrundbesitzer und Zoos die Art in Gefangenschaft weiterzüchteten. Kurz nach Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges waren es allerdings weniger als 40 Exemplare dieser Pferdform, die in menschlicher Obhut gehalten wurden. Lediglich im Prager Zoo und im Tierpark Hellabrunn kamen noch Fohlen dieser Unterart zur Welt. Die Etablierung eines Zuchtbuches und die engagierte Arbeit einiger Zoos ließen die Anzahl der heute lebenden Tiere wieder auf 2.000 Individuen ansteigen. In mehreren Initiativen wird versucht, Przewalski-Pferde wieder in der freien Wildbahn zu etablieren. Das internationale Zuchtbuch wird in Prag geführt, das EEP-Zuchtbuch im Zoo Köln.

Ohne Zoo/Tierpark hätten die nicht überlebt und werden zur Zeit wieder ausgewildert.


----------

